# Jolly Sailing Tours



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

*Hi from Andros Jim*

Congrats for you. I chartered in St. Thomas until Hugo sent my boat to the bottom. I can honestly say that was the best job I ever had. I hope you have a long life and wind in your sails. :beer::drink::clap:


----------

